
Bloodhound Diary: Riding four 'gyroscopes' - sohkamyung
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36302946
======
brudgers
_Speed Duel: The Inside Story of the Land Speed Record in the Sixties_ is a
good read about chasing the land speed record. The author, Samuel Hawley, has
put a lot of additional background material online:
[http://www.samuelhawley.com/lsr.html](http://www.samuelhawley.com/lsr.html)

The competition between Breedlove's and Alfons's teams is fascinating for the
differing approaches to solving technical challenges...engineers with slide
rules versus chaining a jet engine to a tree out behind the shop.

